# Slowmover Bug out Bag for Natural Disasters



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Food*: 4x surplus (non-GI) MRE full meal packets, 2x cans Hormel canned tamales, Esbit folding stove w/6x Esbit fuel tablets, 3x Trioxane fuel tablets,










*Drink*: 3L water in bladder, 20x Katadyn MicroPur tablets, 40x asst\'d Kool Aid foil packets (sweetened, sugar-free)

*First Aid*: Adventure Medical Kits Trauma Pak with Quikclot, general purpose first-aid kit containing basic painkillers, topical antibiotics and antihistamines, variety of sterile dressings and compression wrap, sutures (instant, chemical and string)antidiarrheal medication, Ibuprofen, Acetaminophen, sterile scalpel blades, Nylon tourniquet, antihistamine tablets, athletic tape, moleskin, plus others

*Tools*: Leatherman Wave, CHannel-Lock fence pliers, Ka-Bar 7 5/8\" drop-point, Dead-On miniature pry bar/nail puller, SOG Fusion \"tomahawk\" (multi role hatchet) generic style Gerber 4\" folding knife, P51 can opener (auxiliary to Leatherman)

*Maps and Travel Information*: Regional aeronautical navigation charts (includes roadways, visible landmark structures, topography, and common compass bearings from one point to the next), ENgineer lensatic compass w/plastic body, clear acrylic map-reader style compass

*Clothing*: Rubberized knee-length hooded Alpenflage raincoat, full set of thermal underwear (winter only), neutral gray ripstop cotton BDU outfit, 2x extra pairs of thick cotton socks, 1 pair wool socks, sealed in vacuum packs, three-hole ski mask, 2 pairs nitrile gloves, 1 N95 paper mask, 1 pair Ironclad cold condition work gloves

*Communication*: Motorola Saber II UHF w/SecureNet & 8kb memory (long range communication and secure), Motorola Talkabout EM1000R GMRS/FRS (short-range, NOAA, integrated flashlight and USB charger)

*Lighting*: 3-cell AA LED cluster lamp, anodized aluminum, Coleman magnesium firestarter, Zippo lighter w/spare wick and flint, butane lighter, AA-powered LED headlamp, 3x nautical pull-string emergency flares

*Shelter*: 8x10\' double-sided heavy-duty Nylon tarp (orange/woodland camouflage), 150\' polypropylene rope, 8-mil plastic sheeting ~12x12\', compact hiker\'s sleeping bag (40 degree comfort rating, tested to 32F)










Everything stored inside or strapped onto a 5.11 Tactical Rush 72 three-day pack in black. A very plain-looking, if large, backpack, well-made, but not likely to draw unnecessary attention.
Basic kit also includes obvious necessities, duct tape, zip-ties of various sizes, a small solar battery charger designed for*USB devices*(that charges my EM1000R radio due to its connectors, and thereby, charges my flashlight with its compatible batteries), a can of red spray paint, chapstick, other miscellanea.This is the core pack, and other auxiliary modules are stored nearby to enhance my capabilities depending on the specific nature of the emergency. THe basic pack comes with me basically everywhere, and is either under my bed or in my back seat at all times. This prohibits my keeping a firearm in the pack, as I live in Illinois.
*Separate modules*:
1) Extended food & water supply module, stored in car in 5gal. buckets and loose--contains extra Trioxane fuel tablets, 8 extra MRE\'s, several cans of various concentrated soups, milder high-calorie Mexican style foods (high in carbs, fat and salt), 36x 12 oz bottles of water, 40x extra Katadyn tablets, 1x bottle of RV water system purifier (concentrated sodium hypochlorite solution in a conveniently durable and compact plastic bottle)
2) Extended shelter module (awaiting overhaul), stored in large deployment-style duffel--Contains a small 2-man hiking*tent, extra tarps, entrenching tool, small axe, extra 300\' rope, warmer -10F sleeping bag, 1x wool blanket, extra socks, work gloves, bandannas,

3) CBRN module (under construction, not currently 100% practical), stored in duffel labeled with a green sad face--Currently contains new-old-stock ShMS gas mask w/2x new*Scott 40mm multi-purpose \"green line\" style filters, siliconized outlet valves and prescription lens inserts, butyl gloves, overboots, 4x nitrile gloves, 4x N95*paper mask, 1 box Ziploc double-seal freezer bags (1gal capacity), 2 rolls Gorilla tape, 1x Tyvek N95 rated oversuit.--THis is mostly a gag thing to tease friends who are in on the zombie joke. However, individual parts are occasionally useful. COnsidering purchasing a surplus Czech chemical suit and refurbishing it.

4) Scout rifle module, attached to rifle in case--Contains heavily customized/lightened/accurized Mosin-Nagant M44 scout rifle, 200x 147gr Czech silver-tip SCLBBT, 20x Russian B34 black-tip, Hoppes .30 bore-snake, Nagant tool kit, 1 bottle Hoppes No. 9--Pending update to 200x hand-loaded rounds featuring Barnes Triple-Shok hunting projectiles once I find a loading that works well with the barrel length

5) Defensive module, stored in .50\" ammo can--Contains one black Nylon web belt, fully stainless retired police model Smith & Wesson 6906 in Nylon holster, 5x 13rd. magazines, 18\" Schrade collapsible baton in Nylon holster, 2x box 50rds Winchester*9x19 JHP in black general-purpose ALICE pouch, folded Voodoo Tactical recovery pouch (serves as a second pair of hands in some cases)Modules will be left behind in accordance with their relative necessity, pending lack of mechanized transportation or urgency of egress.


----------

